# Tall people- preferred driver's seat position?



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

6'4" 290 pounds here, 33 inch inseam. Power seats also, all the way back. I haven't figured out whether all the way down or part way down is best. Back angled almost straight up


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Good info. I've got mine most of the way back and the seat back nearly straight up too. I find tipping the cushion up and having the seat up about 1/3 of the way is pretty good. Keeps my thighs cushioned better. I just wish the steering wheel would come towards me further, but I guess they can't do that because of the airbag. Don't want to get too close!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

6'2" 240 with a 32" inseam. I slam the seat as low as it will go, pull the wheel out as far as possible, but don't slide the seat all the way back. I like to be close to the pedals, but far from the wheel. I angle my seat back similar to how F1 drivers are **** near laying down, and I have the front of the seat all the way up. That's how I'm comfortable.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Worth noting, when I'm cruising around, my right knee is frequently touching the center stack. I have a manual.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Interesting. I've never tried moving closer and reclining the seat back. It does feel weird to have my knee/leg against the console, but if it's not harmful or impedes driving, I guess it's not a problem?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm 6'3" and 185 lbs. I have a Gen 1 and manual seats, but thought I would weigh in anyway. I put the steering wheel all the way up and slightly out. I put the seat all the way down. Then I move the seat forward until my knee touches the bottom of the steering column and then move it back a little. I have the seat back only slightly tilted. Headroom is not a problem for me even with the sunroof, but knee room is a problem because of the huge, bulky thing around the steering column.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I also have a gen I, almost 6' (I'm getting old and shrinking!) and I have my steering wheel all the way out and down with the seat all the way back. I would have to see what the angle is as I have never changed it since buying the car.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I did some adjusting of the seat and wheel and it does seem more comfortable to be closer to the wheel with the seat back tilted back more. I also have the seat about 1/3 of the way up in its vertical adjustment. I'll have to keep playing with it but the ideas thus far have helped a lot. I just kept putting the seat further back, but I started to get hip pain and always felt like I was grasping for the wheel.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> I'm 6'3" and 185 lbs. I have a Gen 1 and manual seats, but thought I would weigh in anyway. I put the steering wheel all the way up and slightly out. I put the seat all the way down. Then I move the seat forward until my knee touches the bottom of the steering column and then move it back a little. I have the seat back only slightly tilted. Headroom is not a problem for me even with the sunroof, but knee room is a problem because of the huge, bulky thing around the steering column.


At 185 pounds you can't weigh in on anything. [emoji23]


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ethangsmith said:


> I did some adjusting of the seat and wheel and it does seem more comfortable to be closer to the wheel with the seat back tilted back more. I also have the seat about 1/3 of the way up in its vertical adjustment. I'll have to keep playing with it but the ideas thus far have helped a lot. I just kept putting the seat further back, but I started to get hip pain and always felt like I was grasping for the wheel.


Glad to help point you in the right direction.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Tough crowd! I did forget to mention, I'm 175lbs. 36 waist, 30 inseam. Imagine the goofiest German/British dude you can think up. That's me.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Glad to help point you in the right direction.


I'll have to see if it works for me in the long term. Driving to and from the neighboring town, it seemed to be comfortable. I felt like I had better pedal control too. I would like to narrow down what's causing my hip pain on my right side. I think I was actually making it worse by putting the seat further back. I may have been straining it reaching for the pedal. Before my short stint with my Ford Fiesta, I only drove 80's Mustangs/Capris and 90's Escorts/Tracers. The position and shape of the brake/gas pedals has changed a lot since then. On older vehicles, they're straight under the steering wheel. On modern vehicles, they're shifted right, towards the console. Getting a comfortable spot in any modern vehicle is much different. I do like the liberal amounts of head room and shoulder room in the Cruze. It's worlds better than the Fiesta! You didn't drive that car, you wore it like a coat.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ethangsmith said:


> I would like to narrow down what's causing my hip pain on my right side.


I had some hip pain when I first bought my Cruze as well. My Chiropractor asked if I just got a new car, and if I switched from manual to auto trans. Yes, good observation. He told me to be sure to put my left foot on the little foot rest pad on the left side. People switching from manual to auto often don't know about the foot rest. Supposedly, letting your leg just hang to the side can cause hip pain. He also told me that a common cause for hip pain when driving is having your wallet in the back pocket, especially in newer cars with stiffer seats. He said both of those things can cause you to sit wrong and can cause hip pain. He said to be sure to sit square in the seat and don't let your legs hang to the side. It fixed my problems.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I do use the foot rest and also leave my wallet in my side pocket. I'll have to pay attention to make sure I'm not moving out of position when I drive though- I could be and not even noticing it.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ethangsmith said:


> I'll have to see if it works for me in the long term. Driving to and from the neighboring town, it seemed to be comfortable. I felt like I had better pedal control too. I would like to narrow down what's causing my hip pain on my right side. I think I was actually making it worse by putting the seat further back. I may have been straining it reaching for the pedal. Before my short stint with my Ford Fiesta, I only drove 80's Mustangs/Capris and 90's Escorts/Tracers. The position and shape of the brake/gas pedals has changed a lot since then. On older vehicles, they're straight under the steering wheel. On modern vehicles, they're shifted right, towards the console. Getting a comfortable spot in any modern vehicle is much different. I do like the liberal amounts of head room and shoulder room in the Cruze. It's worlds better than the Fiesta! You didn't drive that car, you wore it like a coat.


you absolutely have better pedal control. That's why I sit like that.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

The only issue I run into when I'm closer to the pedals, is my legs want to flop to the sides and hit the console and door panel. I feel like I'm holding them up a bit. Otherwise, I definitely feel like i have better control and also better visibility since I'm a little forward of the B pillar.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ethangsmith said:


> The only issue I run into when I'm closer to the pedals, is my legs want to flop to the sides and hit the console and door panel. I feel like I'm holding them up a bit. Otherwise, I definitely feel like i have better control and also better visibility since I'm a little forward of the B pillar.


my right knee occasionally hits the center stack. i usually just rest it there.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Ok. I'm guessing having your knee resting there doesn't impede driving at all? And it's not uncomfortable? On my Fiesta, I had no choice but to jam my leg into the console/center stack area. If I hit a bump, I would smash my knee into the HVAC controls. It was quite uncomfortable. The passenger side was even worse- I couldn't sit straight in the seat. With my leg smashed against the center stack, I was at probably a 10-15 degree angle off center. In the Cruze, I feel like I have more than enough room- even in the rear seats!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

From my POV. 








I moved my knee so you can see, but it rests on that spot directly to the right of my knee. 








My seating position.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Wow, you've got your seat quite a bit further forward than I do. Mine is about where your passenger seat is. I have my cushion at about the same angle, but I think I have the seat a tiny bit higher. My seat back is at about the same angle as yours too. I experienced what you did with the steering column trim. If I go any further forward than what I have my seat currently, I smack my knee on it getting in and out and also when I hit the brakes.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

As a side note, we have nearly the same name, both work at Chevy dealers, and drive 2017 Cruzes.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Well, I did some driving around today. I tried driving with the seat up like you have yours and found that I hit my knee on the steering column. My hip pain started to come back too. So I had to back the seat up again. I'm still fiddling with what's perfect, but I've used a combination of the advice on this thread and I'm definitely close to a comfortable position. Seems like having the seat slightly elevated, the front tipped up, and the back almost straight up and down is the best. Now I just need to figure out how far back I need to go. With the seat the whole way down, I get a lot of hip pain and I think I lose some visibility. I have it moved up to about the level of the passenger's seat and it works well. I think that may have been half my problem- I had the seat too low.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

As a side note too, does the manual transmission version of the Cruze have the stop-start?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ethangsmith said:


> As a side note too, does the manual transmission version of the Cruze have the stop-start?


no.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

In one of your earlier posts, you mentioned hitting the steering wheel with your knee and then just scooting the seat back a little. Do you like to have your steering wheel higher or lower? I like to have mine low- just high enough I can read the gauges.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

When I am seated in my driving position, the inside of the top of the steering wheel just barely clears the fuel and temp gauge. My ultragauge completely blocks the DIC screen.

I also don't ever adjust my seat. It stays in one position and one position only.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I'll have to check my steering wheel position. Maybe I'm putting it at too low of a position.....


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I doubt it. Mine is pretty low. How low are you putting yours?


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

As low as it will go. That's why I'm thinking it's too low.

I did more driving this morning and I still prefer having the seat back further than closer, but moving the seat lower and tipping the front of the cushion up definitely helped A LOT.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I get the hip cramps now and again, so I kind of get where you're coming from. If your wheel is as low as it will go, that might be the issue.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I'll try putting the wheel higher to see if it changes my sitting position. I'm not used to these cars that have all the adjustments- my old Fords, the seat just goes forward and backward and I can recline the back.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome to Chevrolet.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I didn't think I'd like it, but putting the wheel higher by about 1/2"-3/4" definitely took strain off my back.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

So now I've got approximate distance, cushion angle, back angle, and steering wheel height. Now I just need to figure out the optimal cushion height........


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Don't forget to adjust the wheel height with the cushion height.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Yes. I did figure out I have to do that! I'm not sure if I like sitting slightly low or slightly high. Seems like when I sit about even with the passenger's seat, I'm pretty comfy.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I like to sit fairly low because my neck is so long I'm basically a giraffe-human hybrid.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I'm the opposite. I have a fairly short torso and average neck. My tallness is in my legs mostly.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Ah I see.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ideally, regardless of height/weight you're supposed to test seating/wheel position by sitting with your back against the back of the seat, and place your dominant hand over the top center of the wheel, and be able to lay and bend your wrist on the wheel (so had hanging down between the wheel and the gauges).


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

6'4" and I sit my seat all the way back in everything I sit in. Knee rests against the center stack.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol...I'm sorry. But we have an instructional thread about how to sit in a friggn car seat? I know I'm kind of trolling here but WTF? I keep seeing Ace Ventura when he slams his face into the seat.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MOTO13 said:


> Lol...I'm sorry. But we have an instructional thread about how to sit in a friggn car seat? I know I'm kind of trolling here but WTF? I keep seeing Ace Ventura when he slams his face into the seat.


Some people are used to one brand and a certain type of seat. Getting into a new vehicle with 8-way power adjustable seating can be tricky. Especially if you're stuck at the point of making minor adjustments and just can't quite get it right. Some people have issues with hip cramping. Some people can't hold their arms a certain way. It's easy to come to a forum and hopefully find someone with the same circumstances, just like what happened here.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, only 6'2", with a wife a foot shorter than me, just leave the seat where its at and open the sun roof. LOL.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I know. I apologize to all the fine folks I offended...if any. But sitting in a car seat? I mean like you said, 8 way adjustments may just be too complicated. Sitting can be a very strenuous and complex activity. Ok, before I get kicked out of here, I'm just going to say carry on. Feel free to make fun of me sometime.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

6'2" 34 inseem. Most of height in legs, but....
My upper back hits the top part of the seat that angles forward causing my discomfort. My Gen 1 did it more than my Gen 2, but it is still there and annoying. I did not notice it so much on my test drive before buying. I wish I did.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

SilverCruzer said:


> 6'2" 34 inseem. Most of height in legs, but....
> My upper back hits the top part of the seat that angles forward causing my discomfort. My Gen 1 did it more than my Gen 2, but it is still there and annoying. I did not notice it so much on my test drive before buying. I wish I did.


Try leaning your seat back. If you want, I live near you and could show you how I sit.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

EricSmit said:


> Try leaning your seat back. If you want, I live near you and could show you how I sit.


Yes, I do find that leaning the seat back rounds the back so it fits, but that has other issues such as sliding forward, etc. I am going to try and find a small cushion or something to put in that spot.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I'm finding that having my leg resting on the console/center stack isn't bad at all. I've actually moved my seat back forward a bit again. I also moved it a little higher as it drops my legs at a better angle to the pedal.

To respond to a few posts above- I've heard the advice about having the wrists align with the top of the wheel, and that's fine and makes the wheel position very comfortable, but the pedals would have to be a good 4-6" further into the firewall for that to work for me. I have to strike a medium of arm stretching and leg bending. And as for it being difficult to find a spot, it can be. I'm used to 1980's and 90's Fords where I would just slam the seat all the way back and that was it. No steering wheel adjustments, no bolster or cushion height adjustments- and no large center stacks or gas and brake pedals that were offset to the right slightly. So this is a whole new world to me, and it seems I'm not alone. Other have chimed in with their adjustments they needed to make. My goal is not only to help me find a comfortable seating position, but for others that may be in my situation as well. New cars are not as easy to get comfortable with for tall people. I don't know the truth to it, but I've heard that cars are now made for 5'8" folks now instead of 5'10". I'm having to get used to a whole different alignment of the pedals, dash and windshield height, and seat fit. I'm trying to find that perfect blend of the best comfort, best visibility, best pedal angle, and best steering wheel distance. And it's proven to be difficult because when I move one adjustment, it throws another off. I'm getting there though, thanks to the advice on this thread!

Side note, if you push your gas pedal all the way to the floor, does it make a click noise and go about an 1/8" further?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, only thing I have to be concerned about is ducking my head when getting in or out. If I don't, will knock some sense into my head. 

Just about every vehicle is this way, except my motorhome. Also like to be as close to the steering wheel as possible, you have far better control over your vehicle when you do this. But watch out for that airbag if it fires at you. Can normally avoid headon, but helpless when rear ended.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Yea. Getting closer to the wheels seems like a good idea for steering purposes. I just have a problem hitting the brake quickly since my legs are so bent.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

One thing to notice; the steering wheel is not centered on the seat. If you're trying to sit square to the wheel, you're not completely in the seat.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm 5'10" and like to drive in the lounge chair position. I push the seat back so I can put my feet on the floor beneath the pedals with straight legs. Then I lower the seat so my eyes are about mid way up the windshield. Then the seat back goes back to a comfortable Barco-lounger position. Finally I adjust the steering wheel and mirrors.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

obermd said:


> I'm 5'10" and like to drive in the lounge chair position. I push the seat back so I can put my feet on the floor beneath the pedals with straight legs. Then I lower the seat so my eyes are about mid way up the windshield. Then the seat back goes back to a comfortable Barco-lounger position. Finally I adjust the steering wheel and mirrors.


This is deceptively accurate of my setup. hahaha


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

If I put the seat back to a position where my feet were straight to the pedals, my arms would be about 6" from the steering wheel. I'd be nearly into the back seat.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Well Eric, you may be on to something with moving closer to the steering wheel. I had a 45 minute each way trip today to fiddle with adjustments. Initially, having the seat back far so my legs aren't cramped felt good, but then my hip started to hurt. I found that I was constantly tensing my muscles in my abdomen and hips to keep myself upright and holding on to the wheel. That, and I found myself shoving and rolling my leg slightly to hit the gas. So I shifted into a position similar to yours- I reclined the seat back a bit and then moved the seat forward until my arms were at a comfortable length for the steering wheel. My right leg now firmly rests on the center stack and my left leg rests on the door panel. It was awkward to hit the gas and brake, so I started raising the seat level and bumping it backward until I could switch from gas to brake quickly. I raised the steering wheel a small amount and actually dropped the thigh support level a little bit. Seems ok and my hip pain went away. I think it's because I was resting my leg and not holding it in midair, and also because I'm not straining for the steering wheel. Despite rubbing my leg on the center stack and door panel, it seems in the long run, I have better visibility, steering wheel control, and less hip pain when sitting close. From what I'm seeing, nearly all new cars require a tall driver to ride their leg on the center stack.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Pretty much. They should include a pad on the stack for us.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

That would be awesome. My knee rests about even with the automatic shifter when it's in park. The console hits a few inches below my knee. If there was a pad there, that would be about the best thing ever. Cars just aren't built for big guys anymore. And everything has a gigantic console and center stack.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You could likely use a snowmobile knee pad to suit your needs.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

6'2" w/ 34 inseam. Manual seats - I set it 1 click forward from the back, and up 6 from the bottom. Seat is back, just shy of a right angle. I like to rest my left arm on the door for long freeway drives.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

My driver's seat is starting to clunk a bit when I initially sit down or get out of it. Is this a common thing?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

No?


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I saw various complaints about seats clunking on the 1st gen models. I wonder if this is the same deal. I asked one of the techs here and he said he thinks it's normal, but it's pretty annoying.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

ethangsmith said:


> I saw various complaints about seats clunking on the 1st gen models. I wonder if this is the same deal. I asked one of the techs here and he said he thinks it's normal, but it's pretty annoying.


I haven't heard of that, and certainly don't have that issue myself, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. I'd hardly call it normal or common though. Manual or electric seat? Have the rear bolts holding the seat in ever been removed?


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Electric seat. Car is brand new, a 2017. Nothing has been done to the seat.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I haven't noticed it in either of my 2017s.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Being that I work at a Chevy dealership, I'm going to walk out back and sit in a few other new Cruzes we have on the lot to see if any of them do it......


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Sat in a few of our power seat 2017's and they all clunk when you sit in them. Must be normal.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

bbelnap said:


> 6'2" w/ 34 inseam. Manual seats - I set it 1 click forward from the back, and up 6 from the bottom. Seat is back, just shy of a right angle. I like to rest my left arm on the door for long freeway drives.


MY stats exact. Do you not notice the top of your back hitting the top cushion of the seat as it curves in with only "back just shy of right angle"? I need to put it back more or else I do, but would rather have it more up-right.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

SilverCruzer said:


> MY stats exact. Do you not notice the top of your back hitting the top cushion of the seat as it curves in with only "back just shy of right angle"? I need to put it back more or else I do, but would rather have it more up-right.


This doesn't seem to be an issue for me, but perhaps I'm putting it father back than I thought.

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

this car is not comfortable for tall people, and I'm only 6 ft


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

txcruze26 said:


> this car is not comfortable for tall people, and I'm only 6 ft


I'm 6'2" and it's perfectly comfortable for me. My brother is 6'9" and he has no issues.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Not really any comparison, but as a point of interest the Holden Cruze has the brake pedal almost directly under the steering column. Being RHD it is my left leg that leans on the centre consul and does little else. I am 6'2" tall and not light, I sit with the seat fully down and not all the way back. The steering is about in the middle of the telescope and fully up. The seats are leather and operate manually. As I am the only driver the seat never gets moved. On a 10 hour interstate trip there was no discomfort and we only had a 15 minute necessary brake. I just wish there was a foot rest, other to that all is good. 2012 CDX diesel bought new and still happy with it and no issues to date.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> I'm 6'2" and it's perfectly comfortable for me. My brother is 6'9" and he has no issues.


I would hate to drive it for a long distance, I feel claustrophobic in it.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

txcruze26 said:


> I would hate to drive it for a long distance, I feel claustrophobic in it.


Really? I find that odd, because the interior space in this car is sublime for a compact.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Anyone else hit their knee on the steering column trim?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

ethangsmith said:


> Anyone else hit their knee on the steering column trim?


Not anymore.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Not anymore.


????


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

ethangsmith said:


> ????


Either removed the trim or the knee, my guess. [emoji1] 

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Got used to it and locked in the perfect position.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I had tried to replicate the seating position you have by the photos you posted earlier in the thread by my right knee was into the steering wheel. I couldn't even hit the brake pedal. I have to be quite a bit further back so my knee passes under the column trim when I hit the brakes.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Getting closer! I had to raise the wheel A LOT, but my knee just touches the steering column trim. Why on earth was that thick plastic piece on the bottom needed!?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ethangsmith said:


> Getting closer! I had to raise the wheel A LOT, but my knee just touches the steering column trim. Why on earth was that thick plastic piece on the bottom needed!?


I hate that big, bulky chunk of plastic under the steering column. It makes it hard to get comfortable. I have to put the steering wheel higher than usual so that my legs fit under that plastic piece. 

I recently went on a long road trip, and my hips were killing me at the end. I put a memory foam pillow on the seat, but that didn't help. I think it has something to do with the curve of the seat back, as someone else stated previously.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

Agreed. I'm not sure what it is, but my hips always hurt after even a half hour drive. And it's not just the Cruze- I've driven several less than 5 year old vehicles and they all made my hips hurt. My theory is the angle and position of the pedals. They're shifted too far towards the console, which makes your leg bend outward more than it should.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

EricSmit said:


> Not anymore.


 What....did you quit doing it?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

SilverCruzer said:


> What....did you quit doing it?


Well basically, I subconsciously got used to it. Similar to how people "learn" to drive around the 1-2 grind.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

I wish the steering wheel would come out about another inch, maybe two. I've found I like to have the seat back a bit, raised just a small amount off the floor, and the backrest reclined to about 105-110 degrees. Everything lines up nice and my knee doesn't knock the console when I go over bumps. For some reason, despite being comfortable, I still get hip pain. No idea why. The only thing that's a problem is my arms are almost straight out to reach the steering wheel. I'm about 15-18" away from the steering wheel, so when cornering, I have to lean forward a bit. Kind of annoying. But I guess that's probably done for the airbag? I don't what the standard distance from the steering wheel is supposed to be.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder if the Holden Cruze is different because the steering wheel and controls are on the other side, making the gas pedal near the side of the car instead of near the transmission hump? The Cruze is only the second car I have driven where my seat is not fully back, the other car was a commodore. I am 6'2" tall.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ethangsmith said:


> For some reason, despite being comfortable, I still get hip pain. No idea why.


I was thinking about this post a couple weeks ago. I went on a longer drive and my hips were killing me at the end. I still haven't figured it out either.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

I bought one of these and put it about half way between the deadmans pedal and the seat on the left side against the rocker. Got it at TSC for 10 bucks. All rubber non sliding stays put. No more hip pain when driving. I am 6'2" 220 inseam 32. Seemed like I was always searching for a spot for my left foot to get comfortable. I drive with seat all the way back and medium height. The floor in front of the seat has a dip forward so not very ergo for longer rides.


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

For me, it's the position of the gas pedal. It's at an odd location, so I'm always having to hold my right leg up and in. And if I move forward so I'm not reaching as much, I smack the center console with my knee. I think the best solution for my issue would be better thigh bolstering. The seats are so flat with just tiny little bolsters on the sides. That, and move the gas pedal slightly towards the center line of the steering wheel. That way I can bend my leg a little more. Despite this thread being a few months old, I'm still working towards finding the right fit. I've gotten a lot closer, but I think there's still room for comfort improvement. I just don't want to feel like I'm reaching for the steering wheel, but if I tilt the seat back up, I get lower back pain, and if I move the seat forward, I end up with my knee into the console.


----------

